

Chattp: It lets you add a secret chat to any webpage. Click to join the HN chat  - culturengine
http://chattp.com/channel/1TdHZP

======
culturengine
Made with: node.js, express.js, pusher, mongodb and hosted on Nodester

------
heyimfromreddit
Javascript can be injected into the page via nick changes.

